# HDMI vs Component



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Im running dish HD vip 711 and a HD dvd player. I believe each are 1080i

Ive searched but cant come up with the answer.

I just got a different reciever...onkyo tx sr504 and am trying the component from each and running component to the W500

I am kinda getting the impression that component will only do 480??

Kinda looks worse than the hdmi but it might just be me.....should i buy the hdmi switch and more cables or keep the component??


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: HDMI vs comonent*



Jodean said:


> Im running dish HD vip 711 and a HD dvd player. I believe each are 1080i
> 
> Ive searched but cant come up with the answer.
> 
> ...


Component video will do 1080i, it will even do 1080p if you have the hardware.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: HDMI vs comonent*

thats great....what cable is "good enough" for component?

I have a cheap set that came with a free dvd player, and im using a gold plated V L R (yellow, white, red) for both imputs......do i need thicker?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

You might do a bit better with a real component video cable with the RCA plugs colored red,green,blue. That should have all three cables be real 75 ohm impedance matched cables (rated for video). The Red & White cables that you are using now are meant for stereo audio and likely are not matched to 75 ohms. You do not need Monster cables -- rather Philipps or AR will do just fine. On the 'net, Monoprice or Blue Jeans offer good component video cables at good prices (good value).


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

so.....two of these...

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10235&cs_id=1023502&p_id=2186&seq=1&format=2

and one of these...

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10235&cs_id=1023502&p_id=961&seq=1&format=2

doesnt anyone make a 1 foot or foot and a half cable??

Oh.....what about that onkyo...will it pass through or downgrade component from either source??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Remember that DVD players will not send 720p or 1080i/p over component as this is a violation of copyright laws this includes BluRay players. There were a few early upconverting DVD players that do allow upconversion to 720/1080 but they are very hard to find..


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Helios H-line (HELIOS H4000) will do 1080p through component for $150. I have an earlier model called the HVD2085 that has worked perfectly. 

http://www.helios-labs.com/us/products/hline/index_hline.shtml


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The LG DV7832NXC and its twin the Zenith DVB318 also support Upconversion over Component.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Remember that DVD players will not send 720p or 1080i/p over component as this is a violation of copyright laws this includes BluRay players. There were a few early upconverting DVD players that do allow upconversion to 720/1080 but they are very hard to find..


Even the Toshiba HD DVD A3??

Does that rule apply for DISH HD as well???

what a bunch of nonsense.....


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

For a HD DVD player which can upconvert a SD DVD to 1080i very well, you have to make a "backup" of a SD DVD that does not have CSS protection. Then it will upconvert to 1080i.

Normal HD DVD discs (most are 1080p24) will (as a normal mode) be output at 1080i60 on component video with pulldown flags for 24p (3:2 pulldown done by display).


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Remember that DVD players will not send 720p or 1080i/p over component as this is a violation of copyright laws this includes BluRay players. There were a few early upconverting DVD players that do allow upconversion to 720/1080 but they are very hard to find..


Not entirely correct.

It's not a violation of any laws that I know of....but who knows, I could be wrong about that.

The upconverting feature can be disabled, and it often is on store bought dvd's, and playback is forced to the lower res format. But there are also DVD's out there that do not disable that feature. 

Even for those dvd's that disable upconverting, there are still ways around that, like most other copy protection schemes. And this one in particular makes no sense at all to me....at best, it serves to encourage the copying of movies, which is the reverse of what it's intended to accomplish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

bobgpsr said:


> For a HD DVD player which can upconvert a SD DVD to 1080i very well, you have to make a "backup" of a SD DVD that does not have CSS protection. Then it will upconvert to 1080i.


You beat me too it....It's what I do with all the movies I like. (being new, I did'nt want to say anyway, and risk getting the unwanted attention of the mods)

But this method works well, and I keep my 'masters' in good condition, and put away where careless little fingers can't do them damage.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

I just read on the Dish HD forum that the certain PPV movies will be downgraded to SD over component. They will more than likely start doing this to everything. It has nothing to do with Dish but the laws of showing the film and they have to follow it. Who even makes this chip to cut it down to SD, are u kiddin me?????


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not sure of all of the audio details, but I just choose to go HDMI because it is just easier to run and use one cable instead of 3(plus audio)


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

novalax said:


> I'm not sure of all of the audio details, but I just choose to go HDMI because it is just easier to run and use one cable instead of 3(plus audio)


ya i have no need for audio being sent to my PJ though....

and i only have one HDMI on the PJ and i only have component on anotherwiser perfectly good reciever.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah. While there may be no video difference I just choose to use HDMI whenever I can. I think you have nothing to worry about


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

novalax said:


> ...I just choose to use HDMI whenever I can. I think you have nothing to worry about


Except some handshake problems between equipment (I read about it) or bad/defective cables :bigsmile:


----------

